# custom 13 center console



## jgj8148 (Mar 5, 2012)

[/img]














[/img]


----------



## jgj8148 (Mar 5, 2012)

[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sickness


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thatt is pretty cool! I'd like to do that to my RiverHawk and put a 25hp Merc on the back!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I really like that console. Is it custom made?


----------



## jgj8148 (Mar 5, 2012)

more pic







[/img]


----------



## jgj8148 (Mar 5, 2012)

[/img]







[/img]


----------



## jgj8148 (Mar 5, 2012)

pic of console and battery placement


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

That is the slickest 13 I've seen! I bet it is an absolute blast to drive!!!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

That looks like cape coral?


----------



## jgj8148 (Mar 5, 2012)

> That looks like cape coral?


yep


----------



## jgj8148 (Mar 5, 2012)

> That is the slickest 13 I've seen! I bet it is an absolute blast to drive!!!


thanks its been a fun build a real headturner. she fun to drive and fish.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Let me know I'll Shoot a Video clip of you running this in Tampa Bay ... 

What R U seeing for a top speed ?


----------



## jgj8148 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Let me know  I'll Shoot a Video clip of you running this in Tampa Bay ...
> 
> What R U seeing for a top speed ?


ing

18 to 20 right now still fine tuning it


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## PortOrangeSnook (Jun 9, 2012)

Did you purchase that console or was it custom made? Thanks.


----------

